# HD Filme laufen auf Ion Netbook :/



## SolarisAlpha (14. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, seit gestern bin ich der Besitzer eine Compaq Mini 311c mit nVidia Ion Grafik. Leider hab ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft HD Filme zum laufen zu bringen. Das sollte ja aber dank GPU Beschleunigung eigentlich funktionieren.. 
Ich hab mir dem Media Player Classic und den VLC runtergeladen, ich hab die neusten Grafiktreiber von nVidia drauf gemacht - und trotzdem ruckeln die Filme soger noch mehr wie auf meinem alten Netbook mit Intel Chipsatz! 
Auch online auf Youtube (trotz installiertem Flash Player) das selbe..
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp? Hab ich vergessen einen Schalter um zulegen? Ich meine kaputt kann ja eigentlich auch nichts sein, anonsten läuft ja alles, also kann es ja nicht an der Hardware liegen, oder doch?
Bin für jeden Rat dankbar 
lg Daniel


----------



## Kadauz (14. März 2010)

VLC ist bei HD nicht zu empfehlen. Benutze mal den KMPlayer. Der ist kostenlos und kann die GPU besser nutzen als VLC.


----------



## SolarisAlpha (14. März 2010)

habs gerade mal ausprobiert - zwar läuft die cpu mit diesem Player nicht auf 100%, besser läuft es aber auch hier nicht...


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. März 2010)

also schaffen sollte er s eigetnlic, auch ohne einen besonderen player zu verwenden. zwra kann man noch power dvd oder was es da nicht alles gibt noch probieren, aber das wird nicht das gelbe vom ei.

hast du vlt einantivieren prog drauf?weil von manchen kenn ich es, dass das das ganze stark eeinflussen ann, vor allem, wenn die hrdwae nicht die stärkste ist.
also ich würd es eher auf die softare schieben, da wie bereits gesagt, der atom hd shaffen solte.


----------



## SolarisAlpha (14. März 2010)

Der Atom alleine schafft das leider nicht, selbiger rechnet aber auch permanent auf 100% - was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass die Ion GPU zusagen gar nicht mitrechnet. Denn ansonsten müsste (nachdem was ich so gelesen habe) die CPU Auslastung eher bei um die 30-40% liegen...


----------



## Iceananas (14. März 2010)

Die Hardwarebeschleunigung kann nicht jeder Player. Der Media Player Classic Home Cinema ist ein sehr guter Player, der HD-Video problemlos mit der Grafikkarte decodiert, vielleicht mal ausprobieren.

Den VLC kann man sowieso getrost vergessen


----------



## freak094 (14. März 2010)

JA VLC kann man bei HD echt vergessen


----------



## Fate T.H (14. März 2010)

Also wenn es selbst mit dem MPC-HomeCinema nicht gehen sollte dann kann es nur
noch daran liegen das deine HD-Filme nicht DXVA konform sind dann hilft nur noch CPU Power.


----------



## freak094 (15. März 2010)

> dann hilft nur noch CPU Power



CPU Power ist immer gut


----------



## siegfred110 (15. März 2010)

Ich nutze auch den MediaPlayer Classic, in Kombination mit ffdshow und Haali Media Splitter.
Da schafft sogar mein Core Solo 1400Mhz in Kombination mit ner Intel 4500MHD alle HD´s... Die CPU allein schafft nur Fragmente!
Google mal die Begfriffe, da gibt es verschiedene Anleitungen wie man den Media Player mit den Programmen einstellen muß.

Falls du nichts findest schreib mir ne PN.


----------



## Hatuja (15. März 2010)

Installiere mal das klite Codec Pack incl. dem Media Player Classic Home Cinema. Auf meinem ION (Dualcore Atom + 2GB Ram) laufen damit die meisten HD Filme flüssig. Nur manche, schlecht kodierte, machen mit dem Ton Probleme, der hängt dann immer hinterher.


----------



## Iceananas (15. März 2010)

siegfred110 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch den MediaPlayer Classic, in Kombination mit ffdshow und Haali Media Splitter.
> Da schafft sogar mein Core Solo 1400Mhz in Kombination mit ner Intel 4500MHD alle HD´s... Die CPU allein schafft nur Fragmente!
> Google mal die Begfriffe, da gibt es verschiedene Anleitungen wie man den Media Player mit den Programmen einstellen muß.
> 
> Falls du nichts findest schreib mir ne PN.



Oder einfach die Home Cinema Version, da muss man nämlich überhaupt nix einstellen, der Player spielt im Rohzustand alles perfekt ab.


----------



## SolarisAlpha (16. März 2010)

Ich war zwar durch probieren schon auf die Lösung gekommen, hier hätte ich aber (wie ich sehe) auch die entscheidenden Tipps bekommen. Also der MPC in der Home Cinema hatte ich mir schon runtergeladen - damit lief es genauso schlecht. Evtl. hätten da irgendwelche Einstellungen geholfen. Das K-Lite Codec Pack hatts dann aber gerichtet! Das fragte bei der Installation nach DXVA - angeklickt, und läuft!
Sehr schön -  danke an alle


----------

